# Hiding odor



## MZ93 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi people. I'm pretty new here. I have the same problem as many here. My body produces an exaggerated amount of gases, all the time, no matter what I eat, or even if I don't eat anything. These gases seem to slip away, 24/7. Everywhere I go, I have that terrible odor, and staying for more than 10 minutes in an enclosed room completely contaminates the air. I've visited many professionals, and did many medical test that didn't show anything unusual. For all the professionals, I'm completely healthy, but I'm not. I've been suffering this for like 7 years (I'm almost 25 now), but I cannot stand it anymore. I need to find a job. I have an IT degree (something like Software Engineer in my country), but I won't be able to find any job in the area with this problem. I've read many articles, and there seems to be no cure, I'm losing hope, but somehow, I need to stop this now.

So I want to know if any of you know any way to "hide" the problem somehow. I've heard some people mentioned using coffee, or activated charcoal. I'll try a combination of both, inside a cloth bag or something. Any other ideas? Has anyone tried using a duct taped bag over the underwear? To try to avoid leaking the gases? I know that may not be comfortable, and will probably make me sweat a lot, but if that gives me a better quality of life, I'll try it. Maybe a homemade underwear made with waterproof / hermetic materials? I don't know, anything you could tell me will help. I even tried placing an earplug covered with a prophylactic inside my rectum, but it didn't help. I have so much gas that I can't hold it inside my colon.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Supplement with Activated Charcoal( 3x/day, 2000 mg daily)

Chlorofresh( 6 pills/day or 600 mg of chlorophylln Cooper complex)

Vitamin B2-2000 mg/day( 5x a day of 400 mg dosage)

Resveratrol- 2400 MG/day

Diet- Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Romaine Lettuce, lots of berries, kiwi, strawberry, occasional chicken.

This regimine is brutal but probably will reduce your odor 90%. You can get enough calories from extra virgin olive oil to function. Lots of berries/strawberries/Ill link links below to the best products.


----------



## MZ93 (Apr 21, 2017)

Did you improve your situation with those things? Do I have to take all of that at the same time or they are options?

Anybody else can confirm these things work? Medical drugs tend to be expensive, I'd like to be a bit more sure that it will help before starting to spend money.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah I have improved smell substantially( still have very significant lg but significantly reduced FBO). Activated charcoal is taken in between meals and the others with meals. Ill link the supplements below.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/B01GS6Q300/ref=mw_dp_cr

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B076BN4DPM/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1520223846&sr=8-1-spons&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=activated+charcoal&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IG5JH90/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1520223898&sr=8-1-spons&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=vitamin+b2&psc=1&smid=A2YD2H3KGK1F4L

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00016AGBQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1520223939&sr=8-2&keywords=chlorofresh&dpPl=1&dpID=41xHwk9AbTL&ref=plSrch


----------



## MZ93 (Apr 21, 2017)

Well thanks. I think I can get activated charcoal pills and vitamins here in pharmacies. Not sure about the Chlorofresh.


----------

